# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  This forum moved

## Brad Jones

This forum has been moved to its own area on Codeguru. Being that Windows Store Apps cross languages, we decided it made sense to give the topic(s) their own area outside of VB, C#, and C++.  

Hopefully you agree.  

Happy posting!

----------

